# Supplement Reviews



## Lorian

*Shall we create a Supplement Review section?*​
Yes17998.35%No31.65%


----------



## Lorian

Simple one this..

A dedicated area of the forum where we will independently review a range of supplements. Members who have used the products can then vote on a range of criteria.

EG.. Within a new Supplement Reviews section would be a sub-forum called 'Protein' .. we would then review/rate a protein based on how well it mixes, tastes etc.

I think it would be a valuable addition to the board, especially for new members who are trying to choose between a myriad of different brands and flavours.

L


----------



## Captain Hero

Lorian said:


> Simple one this..
> 
> A dedicated area of the forum where we will independently review a range of supplements. Members who have used the products can then vote on a range of criteria.
> 
> EG.. Within a new Supplement Reviews section would be a sub-forum called 'Protein' .. we would then review/rate a protein based on how well it mixes, tastes etc.
> 
> I think it would be a valuable addition to the board, especially for new members who are trying to choose between a myriad of different brands and flavours.
> 
> L


mmm good idea I would think a better place for it would be as a sub forum in the supplements section.


----------



## gym rat

good call L


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I voted yes, great idea. But a poll I recon would be good for example

My Protein unflavoured whey

Yes - Its good

No - I disliked it

That way you can see when you go in the thread if majority liked or disliked. And then read the reasons why. Sorry at work if you already said what I just did L sorry! But skim read what you put


----------



## fits

I voted yes, Its about time we had a supp review section.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

thats an excellent idea! that would really benefit everyone, also maybe we could have a rating system maybe regarding taste/value for money/ and that sort of thing?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> thats an excellent idea! that would really benefit everyone, also maybe we could have a rating system maybe regarding taste/value for money/ and that sort of thing?


Yea instead of yes or no maybe a poll 1-10 imo be a good idea


----------



## Lorian

Yes - each product would contain a poll for members to vote.

We'd probably run it on a 1-5 scale..

1 - Poor - horrible

2 - Below Average - not that great

3 - Average - does the job

4 - Stands out above the rest - would use again

5 - Awesome Product - highly recommended

.. or something along those lines.

L


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Lorian said:


> Yes - each product would contain a poll for members to vote.
> 
> We'd probably run it on a 1-5 scale..
> 
> 1 - Poor - horrible
> 
> 2 - Below Average - not that great
> 
> 3 - Average - does the job
> 
> 4 - Stands out above the rest - would use again
> 
> 5 - Awesome Product - highly recommended
> 
> .. or something along those lines.
> 
> L


Great idea mate :lift:


----------



## justdiscovering

excellent idea!!!we have some great collective knowledge on this board some of which i actually trust more than my doc, so why not have a boards view on supps.


----------



## Lost Soul

Yeh, as long as people can be adult about it and its not abused by people who have a financial interest in any of the supps tested

Baggsy testing any stimulants or chocolate rich supps


----------



## chezzer

sounds like a great idea


----------



## genesis

I like the pole idea


----------



## Slamdog

sounds good to me....

having unbiased opinions of products is more than useful when you consider how wallet emptying they are....


----------



## Guest

great idea!

i often surf for reviews so if they have them all here that'd be great


----------



## Boditronics Ltd

Mrdaveyk said:


> great idea!
> 
> i often surf for reviews so if they have them all here that'd be great


Yes Great Idea as long as they are unbiased and involve more than 1 reviewer and taste is often subjective and some products effect some people more than others .. indeed we would be prepared to give some samples out for people to review if it goes ahead ..

Now thats brave !!! hee hee .. no honestly we believe so strongly in our products we are prepared to put our money where our mouth is and let people test and review them honestly .. 

Wurz


----------



## thestudbeast

Boditronics Ltd said:


> Yes Great Idea as long as they are unbiased and involve more than 1 reviewer and taste is often subjective and some products effect some people more than others .. indeed we would be prepared to give some samples out for people to review if it goes ahead ..
> 
> Now thats brave !!! hee hee .. no honestly we believe so strongly in our products we are prepared to put our money where our mouth is and let people test and review them honestly ..
> 
> Wurz


Thats what we like to see, this kind of thing gives me confidence about the quality of ingrediants used.


----------



## Harry1436114491

I've put yes but would say that as everyone is so different and what works for one doesn't for another, also we all have such different tastes so not sure how relevant this would be.


----------



## Harry1436114491

genesis said:


> I like the pole idea


As in Pole Dancing? I'm up for that.


----------



## TOBE

Deffo

I'm always looking for review for other products


----------



## barcz69

sounds really good!!! Will help people to see past the marketing of some of the larger companies. But opinions should be realistic and not exaggerated.


----------



## Guest

Good idea i vote yes.


----------



## Guest

Boditronics Ltd said:


> Yes Great Idea as long as they are unbiased and involve more than 1 reviewer and taste is often subjective and some products effect some people more than others .. indeed we would be prepared to give some samples out for people to review if it goes ahead ..
> 
> Now thats brave !!! hee hee .. no honestly we believe so strongly in our products we are prepared to put our money where our mouth is and let people test and review them honestly ..
> 
> Wurz


too true, theres should be lots of 'why?' questions in the review to explain the rating etc


----------



## cellaratt

I'm good with that...I'll take your oppions over most anyday....there is so much marketing involved that every product is great and priced well, that I often miss good products because I gave up on trial and error...it just cost to danm much to be wrong...


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Happy with that.


----------



## Jock

good idea


----------



## fozyspilgrims

In light of whats gone on recently this may be a non starter but what about supplement company reviews? There is a danger that people from one company would join just to up their reviews or damage others, but if it was well managed it would be an excellent tool for all of us. Members could then read reviews on supplement companies before making an order, so we don't get the 'i've waited weeks for my order thread' as often. Unfortunately with recent events this probably wont happen and i understand it would take a huge amount of policing.


----------



## Lorian

fozyspilgrims said:


> Unfortunately with recent events this probably wont happen


Quite the opposite... watch this space. :cool2:

L


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Lorian said:


> Quite the opposite... watch this space. :cool2:
> 
> L


Sounds good.


----------



## myprotein

Yes we agree with Wurz. We would be happy to donate samples for testing as well as long as its fair process and we again agree with Wurz we are full confident in our products.

Maybe take it one step further and test the prdoucts at an independent lab..? Not sure who would pay for the testing though, but we test our products often.

However one slightly worrying thing is no surely THE most important thing is the functional side of a supplement? Everyone is stating taste\mix, yes they are important, but supplements need to work as well, or why not just drink a can of coke or Mc'd's milkshake?! So a tiered rating system using the following (or similiar) criteria would be better:

Performance, ingredients, taste, mix and value.

MP


----------



## Lost Soul

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Yes we agree with Wurz. We would be happy to donate samples for testing as well as long as its fair process and we again agree with Wurz we are full confident in our products.
> 
> Maybe take it one step further and test the prdoucts at an independent lab..? Not sure who would pay for the testing though, but we test our products often.
> 
> However one slightly worrying thing is no surely THE most important thing is the functional side of a supplement? Everyone is stating taste\mix, yes they are important, but supplements need to work as well, or why not just drink a can of coke or Mc'd's milkshake?! So a tiered rating system using the following (or similiar) criteria would be better:
> 
> Performance, ingredients, taste, mix and value.
> 
> MP


Recovery

PUMP/NO

Stimulants

Joint support

they are easier to measure as throwing out whey supplements only leads to "i prefer choc chip dangles doodly special whey" which devalues what could be a good product based on a subjective review of the taste


----------



## thestudbeast

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Yes we agree with Wurz. We would be happy to donate samples for testing as well as long as its fair process and we again agree with Wurz we are full confident in our products.
> 
> Maybe take it one step further and test the prdoucts at an independent lab..? Not sure who would pay for the testing though, but we test our products often.
> 
> However one slightly worrying thing is no surely THE most important thing is the functional side of a supplement? Everyone is stating taste\mix, yes they are important, but supplements need to work as well, or why not just drink a can of coke or Mc'd's milkshake?! So a tiered rating system using the following (or similiar) criteria would be better:
> 
> Performance, ingredients, taste, mix and value.
> 
> MP


Unless it's a pre workout stim type product this idea won't work, I mean how do you quantify a months gains on miscular casin or whey etc, infact the difference most supps make is so small any honest reveiw would be along the line's of who knows what happened.

You should be doing your own lab testing on every batch.

So all this leaves is taste and mixability, MP have never had any mixibiliy problems and most rate your flavours so I'd say your onto a winner.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Yes we agree with Wurz. We would be happy to donate samples for testing as well as long as its fair process and we again agree with Wurz we are full confident in our products.
> 
> Maybe take it one step further and test the prdoucts at an independent lab..? Not sure who would pay for the testing though, but we test our products often.
> 
> However one slightly worrying thing is no surely THE most important thing is the functional side of a supplement? Everyone is stating taste\mix, yes they are important, but supplements need to work as well, or why not just drink a can of coke or Mc'd's milkshake?! So a tiered rating system using the following (or similiar) criteria would be better:
> 
> *Performance, ingredients, taste, mix and value*.
> 
> MP


I agree with the above


----------



## hilly

brilliant idea


----------



## darkiwi

sounds good to me might save some people some money aswell


----------



## dudeson

Awesome, I would love this, especially because most of the bb magazines I read have about 100 pages of advertisements with all the top bodybuilders, and for once I would like to get an honest point of view from someone who has used the stuff, rather than having jay cutler sell me something that he has never even touched.


----------



## dudeson

who voted no?


----------



## evad

sounds liek a plan as long as it was clear what the voting was, ie something may taste like poo but work wonders

it would be a good idea as different supplements work for diferent people


----------



## nathanlowe

It would be a great idea and could possibly save numberous threads from people asking of info about the best protein etc.

Questions could be

The protein % per serving.

How well it mixes

Taste with water/milk

Did it do its job ? - inbetween whole food meals, recovery, weight gain etc.


----------



## evad

a bit too specific to whey though mate

i think the plan would be to leave it open to all supplements

i do think it would be a great idea if peopel used it


----------



## nathanlowe

I was basing that on protein...


----------



## evad

ok mate, it wasnt a dig, i have not read the earlier posts so maybe i made a tool of meself, not for the first time


----------



## Welshy_Pete

Great idea:thumb:


----------



## Lost Soul

dudeson said:


> who voted no?


I did based on:

Many people will simply go on taste and texture compared to previous products they use NOT the effectiveness or quality of products which so very few people can actually quantify.

So if you add some raw powders to shakes they taste sh1te but the actual ingredients are very good. Id someone trials it for 3 days has no idea what it is and says "tastes sh1te and saw no gains" that is not a fair representation of the product as the tangible gains will (A) be very hard to see ( B) will possibly come over time

If someone knows their ingredients, then they will know that its either a good or not so good product. Prime example being Genetic Edge Cycle Insurance. Cracking product, tastes so bad you will not be able to finish drinking 300ml of it once mixed. Too many clowns will think its sh1te because it doesnt taste as good as a Mcdonals milkshake, yet others will know the ingredients are fantastic and the product is very very convenient and effective for what it does.

The length of testing will not allow for any real critique on some products. What happens then? do the people offering the free trials supply 6 months worth and control all testing conditions? Not really possible.

Some supplement tests are great, stimulant based products are one, but again if someone has been ingesting 100mg of caffeine and 100mg of eph each day for the last X amount of months then testing a product such as NO explode will do fcuk all for their mental focus, yet for others it very good. S again you must pick your testers, work out their previous use and go from there. (See my redmist review in the supps forum)

The reviews are also open to abuse (although Lorian has informed me he will be onto this  )

There is a lot of uneducated spamming of products on all sites and agai its open to abuse.

End of the day, what can we see from someone having 3 servings of a new whey protein?

It taste good? which is subjective

It mixes well? again subjective

Dont get me wrong, Im not against the idea, just dont believe:

the conditions for testing

the products for testing

the people who may test them

are always going to give a fair representation of how effective product is short and long term.

I for one wouldnt want one of my new products tested by someone who

(1) uses it for 3 days

(2) has no idea on what the ingredients are

(3) bases everything on taste

Lots of money goes into research and products like redmist by boditronics are great as i know whats in them and what each component does but if someone doesnt like the test that may negatively impact the sales in the future.

lets look at diet pills and people reviewing those

"I lost 12lbs by using them"

Did you?

So everything else you were doing was the same as before you took them?

So you didnt include cardio? didnt get in a calories deficit? you just took them and all conditions were the same? again seasoned dieters and those who compete can probably attribute a little to some products but chuck a 2 week supply out to someone with 20% body fat who at the same time slashes carbs and they dont know what is doing what and write sh1te reviews. Thermabol being a prime example. This product will not increase MR by more than about 3% which is about 50 calories every day yet people lose 10lb in 2 weeks because of them :confused1: :confused1:

People also often dont like upsetting those who have helped and as a result give 'biased views' as not to rock the boat and look ungreatful. Of what use is that?

Get some long term testers such as the mods, those who have been around the block and who can look beyond taste and you have a great plan. Throw out 3 day samples to 16 and 17 year olds who just want freebies will often give less useful information.

I have seen

"I got massive pumps after my first session" from people who have tried 5 grams of creatine monohydrate

Really?

No, its a placebo and again gives no real worth to a review

A better system would be more controlled reviews of supplements people buy based on intelligence and that they pay for.

Have someone running a stable environment, someone who has been around the block, who can give an impartial review and you have a good system


----------



## tree frog

Lost Soul said:


> I did based on:
> 
> Many people will simply go on taste and texture compared to previous products they use NOT the effectiveness or quality of products which so very few people can actually quantify.
> 
> So if you add some raw powders to shakes they taste sh1te but the actual ingredients are very good. Id someone trials it for 3 days has no idea what it is and says "tastes sh1te and saw no gains" that is not a fair representation of the product as the tangible gains will (A) be very hard to see ( B) will possibly come over time
> 
> If someone knows their ingredients, then they will know that its either a good or not so good product. Prime example being Genetic Edge Cycle Insurance. Cracking product, tastes so bad you will not be able to finish drinking 300ml of it once mixed. Too many clowns will think its sh1te because it doesnt taste as good as a Mcdonals milkshake, yet others will know the ingredients are fantastic and the product is very very convenient and effective for what it does.
> 
> The length of testing will not allow for any real critique on some products. What happens then? do the people offering the free trials supply 6 months worth and control all testing conditions? Not really possible.
> 
> Some supplement tests are great, stimulant based products are one, but again if someone has been ingesting 100mg of caffeine and 100mg of eph each day for the last X amount of months then testing a product such as NO explode will do fcuk all for their mental focus, yet for others it very good. S again you must pick your testers, work out their previous use and go from there. (See my redmist review in the supps forum)
> 
> The reviews are also open to abuse (although Lorian has informed me he will be onto this  )
> 
> There is a lot of uneducated spamming of products on all sites and agai its open to abuse.
> 
> End of the day, what can we see from someone having 3 servings of a new whey protein?
> 
> It taste good? which is subjective
> 
> It mixes well? again subjective
> 
> Dont get me wrong, Im not against the idea, just dont believe:
> 
> the conditions for testing
> 
> the products for testing
> 
> the people who may test them
> 
> are always going to give a fair representation of how effective product is short and long term.
> 
> I for one wouldnt want one of my new products tested by someone who
> 
> (1) uses it for 3 days
> 
> (2) has no idea on what the ingredients are
> 
> (3) bases everything on taste
> 
> Lots of money goes into research and products like redmist by boditronics are great as i know whats in them and what each component does but if someone doesnt like the test that may negatively impact the sales in the future.
> 
> lets look at diet pills and people reviewing those
> 
> "I lost 12lbs by using them"
> 
> Did you?
> 
> So everything else you were doing was the same as before you took them?
> 
> So you didnt include cardio? didnt get in a calories deficit? you just took them and all conditions were the same? again seasoned dieters and those who compete can probably attribute a little to some products but chuck a 2 week supply out to someone with 20% body fat who at the same time slashes carbs and they dont know what is doing what and write sh1te reviews. Thermabol being a prime example. This product will not increase MR by more than about 3% which is about 50 calories every day yet people lose 10lb in 2 weeks because of them :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> People also often dont like upsetting those who have helped and as a result give 'biased views' as not to rock the boat and look ungreatful. Of what use is that?
> 
> Get some long term testers such as the mods, those who have been around the block and who can look beyond taste and you have a great plan. Throw out 3 day samples to 16 and 17 year olds who just want freebies will often give less useful information.
> 
> I have seen
> 
> "I got massive pumps after my first session" from people who have tried 5 grams of creatine monohydrate
> 
> Really?
> 
> No, its a placebo and again gives no real worth to a review
> 
> A better system would be more controlled reviews of supplements people buy based on intelligence and that they pay for.
> 
> Have someone running a stable environment, someone who has been around the block, who can give an impartial review and you have a good system


Think this is a great idea, but agree with lost soul there is too much subjectivity allowed by letting anyone post a review without using a controlled environment and bench marks as such to measure the effects.

But there again shouldn't we allow everyone there say......food for thought, but whatever the criteria I would like to see this started.

:thumb:


----------



## Madeira Jon

As a newbie, what I would also like to see added is a section on "supplement combinations". For example I have been informed that adding beta-analine to creatine produces better results (whatever that means) than taking each on its own. A case of the sum of the supps being better than the individual dosages. But this would necessarily be a situation of assessing the effectiveness of the products, which as previously mentioned, is one of measurement. In effect how would one compare, say one bag of whey protein against another without scientific analysis? Otherwise results will be purely subjective. Even then the final outcome would entail a league table of some kind,


----------



## Lost Soul

People have produced whey quality charts in lab reports

google in vivo testing for the information on other supplements


----------



## anabolic ant

brill idea...gets my vote all the way....and keeps us up to date no matter beginner,intermediate or advanced...good to get the feedback!!!!


----------



## pastanchicken

Sounds good :beer:


----------



## Haimer

Deffo gets my vote, always useful.


----------



## glenn

right ............ whens it gonna happen?


----------



## Bulldog77

Cracking idea, will be good to read results from peeps who have actually used the stuff!!!


----------



## bkotey

Cool idea, If the lab tests are not 'independent' tho i'd be sceptical. For the Doh they are these days i'd love to be safe in the knowledge i was buying quality


----------



## MasterBlaster

I think this would be a great idea... Some of the sponsors may not like some of the results though....


----------



## plym30

Sounds a good idea to me

When do we start?


----------



## Jake H

definitely


----------



## Guest

KJW said:


> Yeah it would be really useful in my opinion. It would also stop the 'product X - what do you think?' threads.
> 
> There would have to be, in my opinion, conditions such as you couldn't just say yeah it's great otherwise we'd be no further forward. Get a group of independent reviewers together and then work from there.


 True that just like all the steriod stickies stop the same old dbol/first cycle questions........ :lol:


----------



## LukeVTS

Sounds like agreat idea if done right. been some great little ideas from others too.


----------



## richh

Agreed, I think it would be very useful. To avoid people who have only used it a few times and don't know what they are talking about maybe make a post requirement on voting and posting on the threads (if that's possible)? Seems to me that someone with over a hundred posts is serious about contributing and wouldn't just vote something for the hell of it!


----------



## Rebus

Definately a good idea. Can't understand why those have voted no so far. It can only be of benefit to us all, aslong as unbiased and truthful..


----------



## Sylar

This thread is over a year old now... The forum Rules and Rep system will probably be sorted out before this feature gets implemented. :whistling:


----------



## KINGKONG24

Sounds good BIG L but also if people found the supp to work would be good.


----------

